# Bluefin Tuna ???



## The Bucket

Any chef suggestions for preparing a fresh bluefin tuna fillet ???

Otherwise I'll give it to Al as NS4D will eat anything  

Cook'em if ya got'em,

`bucket


----------



## Darkness

Give it to the Asian Connection. Stuff ain't fit for us round-eyes.... Bloooooody.


----------



## AL_N_VB

The Bucket said:


> Any chef suggestions for preparing a fresh bluefin tuna fillet ???
> 
> Otherwise I'll give it to Al as NS4D will eat anything
> 
> Cook'em if ya got'em,
> 
> `bucket




anything tastes good wit a lil old bay


----------



## NTKG

damn russ....





u seemed to have liked the cat i made last time.....


----------



## Darkness

I was hungry.


----------



## Rockstar

i like to keep my tuna simple... coat with melted butter and fresh garlic, sprinkle on kosher salt and ground pepper to taste... throw that bad boy on the grill. if you want, look up a recipe for a blackening dry rub that you like. cook it until it's almost where you want it, coat in butter, rub on your seasoning and blacken that baby. it goes great over a salad, or with a meal.


----------



## Rockstar

Nserch4Drum said:


> anything tastes good wit a lil old bay


that's what i always said about beer...


----------



## Mztell

I use a very simple marinade for my tuna as well as my steaks.

McCormick Grill Mates - Montreal Steak seasoning
olive oil - 1/2 cup aprox
Soy sauce - 4 tbsp - aprox

Place the tuna steaks in a baking dish.

In a zip lock bag put the olive oil, soy sauce & seasoning. Seal the bag & shake it up well to mix everything up. Pour it over the tuna steaks & put in the fridge & marinate about 10 minutes.

Throw them on a hot grill aprox 5 mins per side (when the tuna starts to flake)

You can also broil them in the oven, but I think they taste better off the grill

Enjoy


----------



## Fox Watersports

*Rule of thumb for cooking bluefins.....*

If it would be worthless on the sushi market (no fat), it would be acceptable to grill, if marinated. If the fish has a lot of fat, eat it raw, or give it to the cat. The grease smell that comes from the fat burning down will gag you.


----------



## emanuel

Sushi...mmmmmmmmm


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Tuna...*

I like mine grilled on the bbq. 

First take some real butter, not the spread. Let it get soft. Then take fresh dill, parsley, onion powder and garlic powder. Combine herbs with butter and whip with a spoon to make a compound butter. Spread on fillet. Wrap in foil and put it on the bbq grill for about 15-20 mins depending on how rare or cooked you like it.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH

Here's my marinate for tuna:Freash Cilantro(leaves only), 1/2 red onion(chopped),1 1/2 Tbs.olive oil,the juice from one lemon or lime,kosher salt,pepper and one or two cloves of garlic. In a small food processer combine all ingredients and make into a paste,cover all sides of tuna with paste and marinate for 30 mins. Grill or broil till done or to your likeing(sp).


----------



## SeaSalt

Eat it raw with touch of soy sauce and wasabi... bluefin tuna is one of the most expensive if it is sushi grade fish...


----------



## notso

I just marinade it in italian dressing & throw it on the grill. Make sure to cook it rare/med rare.


----------



## achievasc92

My favorite way to eat a nice tuna steak is to sear it in a cast iron skillet for about 3 minutes each side, then a very light coating of Franks Redhot suace or similar thick style wing sauce on each side. After adding the sauce sear each side for about a minute longer, so the sauce forms a sort of crust. 
Extremely simple, the hot sauce mellows out in the searing process and the light crust it forms is a nice counterbalance to the midrare tuna.


----------



## SeaSalt

if you are not going to eat it, you should try go selling it to one of the seafood or japanese restaurants...


----------



## The Bucket

Thanks all. Now I'm re-thinking kickin' that filet o`bluefin to the AC  Given filet sounds like a marinade and grillin is in order  

THX again,

drool`bucket


----------



## NTKG

SeaSalt said:


> if you are not going to eat it, you should try go selling it to one of the seafood or japanese restaurants...



now what makes you think a reputable japanese/sushi restaurant is goin to buy tuna from a random guy? especially a guy that looks like bucket??!!!??? its illegal. and bluefin is not the tuna they use... geez everybody pickin on the AC alla time....  however, although japanese and korean restaurants will not serve it or illegally purchase fish, chinese restaurants will gladly serve up all your unwanted fish and cats.... not neccessarily in that order


neil


----------



## johnnyleo11

If you want some great discounts on take out chinese, bring some of your catch to the take out place of your choice and barter with them. They'll remember your face when you drop off that fish for them. Remember to just gut the fish. Don't clean it too much and leave the heads on there. Once you get a repoire with the restaurant, they'll hook you up time and time again.


----------

